# Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit (Version 8.3b)



## Sly Fox (Jul 2, 2013)

The Belarc Advisor builds a detailed profile of your installed software and hardware, network inventory, missing Microsoft hotfixes, anti-virus status, security benchmarks, and displays the results in your Web browser. All of your PC profile information is kept private on your PC and is not sent to any web server.

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

Right of the web page - Look where it says Click Here to Download Your Free Copy of the Belarc Advisor and just follow the instructions.  It may ask you to save the download file or it may open it for you to run.  I highly suggest that you Save the File to your Desktop. Once you download it to your desktop, scan the file with your Anti-Virus to make sure there are No Bugs hidden inside the download.  It's rare that a bug gets into the download, but it does happen, so always scan any download with your Anti-Virus program to be the safe side. After that open the file using the Run as Administrator command and just follow the instructions it will give you.

Once opened, it will ask you questions, Please make sure you say YES.  You do want them to update their definitions for the program to be up to date.  Then it will build a profile on all the info pertaining to your computer.  This is a very safe program.  You will be amazed on how much info it will tell you after the report is made showing everything on your computer.  

This is an Excellent Free program.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 2, 2013)

Whew . . .


----------

